# Job seeker benefit backlog



## rock_chick (22 Jul 2008)

Hey guys

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing the delay in receiving your social claims.I'm in Cork.

I applied for job seekers benefit on the 16th of june(had to go back on 20th cos i forgot my passport). they said between 4-6 weeks.i kno the full 6 weeks isn't up yet.

I was going to ring them but don't want to hassle them.
Just wondering if others are in the same boat?

thanks


----------



## gipimann (22 Jul 2008)

I believe there are delays all around the country because of the increased numbers making claims.

If you have no income in the meantime, you can contact the local Community Welfare Officer, based at your local health centre and apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) which may be paid while you're waiting on your Jobseeker's claim to be processed.

SWA is means-tested (unlike Jobseeker's Benefit), so if there is other household income you might not qualify.   If you do qualify for SWA, it will be repaid from your Jobseeker's Benefit arrears when that claim is sorted out.


----------



## Welfarite (22 Jul 2008)

rock_chick said:


> I was going to ring them but don't want to hassle them.


 

Ringing won't achieve anything, only take up time that could be spent by the person answering the phone in clearing the backlogs!


----------



## susie1 (22 Jul 2008)

i'm waiting since feb, called into the navan office 3wks ago and was told to 'wait another little bit, sure it won't be too long now'  22 wks is long enough as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Graftgirl (30 Jul 2008)

I applied to the Limerick office over 7 weeks ago and have not had any correspondence from them since, tried phoning many times but no one answers. Was worried that there might of been a problem with my particular application but it seems that it's taking 6-8wks for most people. Anybody else have any experience with the Backlog in the Limerick office?


----------



## Welfarite (7 Aug 2008)

Folks, there are huge backlogs in most offices. Down the commuter belt, offices are struggling with 70% increases in workloads. Some offices have even closed to the public and shut down phones for a day or so to try and deal with the claims on hands. It is pointless trying to ring/talk to them as it only exasperates things. And with government cutbacks, there's no hope of extra resources to clear backlogs.My advice is wait until they contact you. If you are stuck for money, visit the Community Welfare Officer for an interim weekly payment.


----------

